# AppleCare Protection Plan ipad air...?



## orsayzon (16 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir en cadeau un " AppleCare Protection Plan pour ipad"

ref : *MC593F/A*

J'ai 2 questions...

- Cette garantie est elle valable pour les *ipad Air *?
- Mon ipad Air a été acheté le 16/11/2013 donc 2 mois..  Puis-je toujours activer cette  garantie ?

De memoire, je pensais que AppleCare avait été remplacé par l'Appecare PLUS ?
Et qu'il fallait acheté cette extension de garantie dans les 30 jours ?

Je n'ai pas ouvert mon applecare, jattends vos réponses au cas ou..,

merci


----------



## cillab (16 Janvier 2014)

orsayzon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de recevoir en cadeau un " AppleCare Protection Plan pour ipad"
> 
> ...





 ta garantie est de 2ANSconstructeur  avant ces 2 ans tu prend l'APPLE CARE
et tu prolonge  sinon aucun intérets que tu le prenne aujourd'hui
moi j'ais acheter le mien le 15 /11  ils me l'ont changer ,pour un probléme d'importation de photos  en fin de compte, cela venait du lecteur de SD CARD
ils sont tous nazes


----------



## orsayzon (16 Janvier 2014)

Pas compris...

- L'ipad Air est garanti 1 an par Apple...
- Je ne l'ai pas acheté... C'est un cadeau..


----------



## Lestat1886 (17 Janvier 2014)

La garantie légale est de deux ans et désormais Apple a été obligée de suivre la loi. Ton iPad a donc une garantie constructeur de deux ans. C'est la raison pour laquelle l'Apple protection plan a été remplacée par l'apple care +! Celui-ci couvre l'appareil pour deux ans après l'achat incluant deux casses (avec un forfait je crois à chaque casse).

Et oui normalement, il faut le prendre soit à l'achat de l'appareil soit dans le mois qui suit en appelant Apple( il doivent contrôler ton appareil à distance). D'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas comment quelqu'un a pu t'offrir l'Apple Care, ça me semble impossible...

Tu devrais appeler Apple pour avoir plus de précisions


----------



## orsayzon (17 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

merci pour votre reponse...

Oui, cela métonne aussi pour ce cadeau... C'est pour cela que je pose la question ici...
Je ne peux pas poser la question a la personne qui me l'a offert...
Je pense que c'est un achat sur internet.. (possible ebay)... 
Mais je ne veux pas vexer la personne qui m'a fait ce cadeau...

Donc, si je comprends bien, je ne peux rien en faire de ce cadeau... (?)


----------



## Lestat1886 (17 Janvier 2014)

Oui, c'est sur, c un cadeau qui part d'une bonne intention! A mon avis, il faut que vous appelliez Apple voir si vous pouvez lier votre appareil à cet Apple Care d'une manière ou d'une autre.


----------



## cillab (17 Janvier 2014)

orsayzon a dit:


> Pas compris...
> 
> - L'ipad Air est garanti 1 an par Apple...
> - Je ne l'ai pas acheté... C'est un cadeau..




bonjour 
tu va dans réglages ,tu a le numéros de series tu apelle APPLE 0800 et des brouettes
tu pose la question  sur leurs cite ils sont toujours à 1 ans tu verra bien pour l'apple care +


----------



## Lestat1886 (17 Janvier 2014)

Je viens de vérifier sur leur site: de base, garantie légale de deux ans et garantie Apple de un an, ce qui est assez floue je trouve:

"En France, les consommateurs ont droit à une réparation ou à un remplacement sans frais, par le vendeur, des produits non conformes au contrat de vente dans les deux ans suivant leur livraison, conformément au Code de la consommation français. Ils peuvent aussi obtenir le remboursement dun produit ou garder le produit et obtenir son remboursement partiel, par le vendeur ou le fabricant, dans les deux ans suivant la découverte dun vice caché, conformément au Code civil français. Pour en savoir plus, cliquez ici.


Votre iPad est également assorti dune assistance technique téléphonique gratuite de 90 jours et dune garantie limitée dun an offerte par Apple."


----------



## cillab (17 Janvier 2014)

Lestat1886 a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier sur leur site: de base, garantie légale de deux ans et garantie Apple de un an, ce qui est assez floue je trouve:
> 
> "En France, les consommateurs ont droit à une réparation ou à un remplacement sans frais, par le vendeur, des produits non conformes au contrat de vente dans les deux ans suivant leur livraison, conformément au Code de la consommation français. Ils peuvent aussi obtenir le remboursement dun produit ou garder le produit et obtenir son remboursement partiel, par le vendeur ou le fabricant, dans les deux ans suivant la découverte dun vice caché, conformément au Code civil français. Pour en savoir plus, cliquez ici.
> 
> ...





bonjour
je viens de les appeler, j'ais acheter le miens le 01/11/2013  leurs garantie c'est du flou artistique sur le cite il y a 2 ans le technicien me parle de un ans apple care plus  c'est pour la casse et un pret   assistance tél 90jours  moi méme je n'y comprend plus rien


----------



## Lestat1886 (17 Janvier 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> je viens de les appeler, j'ais acheter le miens le 01/11/2013  leurs garantie c'est du flou artistique sur le cite il y a 2 ans le technicien me parle de un ans apple care plus  c'est pour la casse et un pret   assistance tél 90jours  moi méme je n'y comprend plus rien



Je les avais appelé il y a quelques mois et le technicien m'avait bien parlé de deux ans... Si en plus ils ne sont pas d'accord entre eux. Il y a peut etre une différence entre la garantie légale de deux ans et la garantie Apple de un an... C'est vrai que c'est assez flou tout ça lol 

Et on ne sait toujours pas si on peut offrir comme ça un apple care pour en revenir au sujet


----------



## fenelon (17 Janvier 2014)

orsayzon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de recevoir en cadeau un " AppleCare Protection Plan pour ipad"
> 
> ...



 bonsoir,

la garantie "apple care", prolonge la garantie initiale de l'ipad, de deux ans supplémentaires, et prend effet le jour de l'achat de l'ipad .
il est possible d'acheter je pense cette garantie en dehors de l'achat de l'ipad. munissez-vous de la facture d'achat de l"apple care" et prenez contact avec apple pour régulariser la situation.


----------

